
Chinese city 'plans to launch artificial moon to replace streetlights' - smaili
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/oct/17/chinese-city-plans-to-launch-artificial-moon-to-replace-streetlights
======
LinuxBender
"That's no moon..."

------
rayraegah
Now that's a moonshot.

